# The Latest Humble Bundle: For All The Nintendo fans



## loco365 (May 26, 2015)

​


> The latest pay-what-you-want Humble Bundle, which just went live, includes a couple of important firsts.
> It's the first time Nintendo has made its games available for sale through the increasingly popular Humble Bundle service. But perhaps most importantly, it's the first time Humble Bundle has put console games up for sale. And it likely won't be the last.


 
With this being Humble Bundle's first foray into console gaming, do you think this will become more and more popular with not just Nintendo, but Sony and Microsoft to follow? Or will this fail catastrophically and never happen again? And is Nintendo's decision to have two different console's games on one bundle a good or bad idea?


 Get your Nintendo Humble Bundle here!


----------



## migles (May 26, 2015)

not available for europe


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 26, 2015)

Don't tell me Nintendo is region locking... Couldn't see it coming.
(and again, they just took a crap on Brazil... feel good there Europe, at least it is not so evident and directed)


----------



## blindseer (May 26, 2015)

I'm in America, and the only game on it that interests me I already own, so completely useless. HIB has been pretty lame recently even with their recent spring sale.


----------



## DiscostewSM (May 26, 2015)

Before anyone else brings up region lock and whatnot, Nintendo did try to make this a world-wide offer.

http://gonintendo.com/stories/234281-nintendo-tried-to-make-the-humble-nindie-bundle-a-global-deal


----------



## goober (May 26, 2015)

While this bundle is...kind of meh since you likely picked these games up elsewhere already, I'm still happy to see console and handheld games enter the humble foray. You'd think a Vita Humble would be perfect given how that's the only way Sony has it living in the west, but it's also Sony so...


----------



## Xzi (May 27, 2015)

We might see more of this from Nintendo, trying to cash in on the 3DS and WiiU before they're left in the technological dust of other consoles/handhelds, but I don't see Microsoft or Sony jumping at the chance to sell their games for pennies on the dollar.  Consider that Nintendo's consoles are the only ones which actually make the manufacturer money...the PS4 and XBOne are sold at a loss and Sony/MS expect to make that up with game sales.  Also, Sony is just starting to gain traction with some of the PS4's launch titles, and Microsoft is well...Microsoft.  Even their terrible/old games like Fable 3 don't see very generous sales.

If you want good deals on games like this all the time, the only choice is PC.


----------



## Attila13 (May 27, 2015)

WTF with all these region locking????


----------



## Joe88 (May 27, 2015)

Thought this was the psn+ list for june for a second there


----------



## Nollog (May 27, 2015)

*The Latest Humble Bundle: For All The Nintendo fans in North America.*


fixed.


----------



## KaleoOmega (May 27, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> Don't tell me Nintendo is region locking... Couldn't see it coming.
> (and again, they just took a crap on Brazil... feel good there Europe, at least it is not so evident and directed)


 

Actually, the 3DS codes _works_ fine into Brazilian eShop.
Since I don't have a Wii U, I've paid only $1 and used the codes for _Mighty Switch Force_ and _Woah Dave_ in my 3DS with Brazilian eShop without any problems...

I assume the advice excluding Brazil is because there's no Brazilian eShop on Wii U (but every Brazilian Wii U owner have an US or Canadian account, so no big deal here  )


----------



## KingVamp (May 27, 2015)

It's most likely the other regions will eventually get Humble Bundle. Probably with different set of games.


----------



## The Catboy (May 27, 2015)

Shut up and take all my 10$!


----------



## KingVamp (May 27, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Shit up


Sounds messy and uncomfortable.


----------



## DinohScene (May 27, 2015)

Xbox pls, Xbox pls, Xbox pls!


----------



## Hells Malice (May 27, 2015)

Big ol bag of Meh.

Very generous of Nintendo to pimp out some indie games instead of their own.


----------



## keven3477 (May 27, 2015)

it says more games are coming soon on next Tuesday, does anybody know if its a good idea to wait till then or buy them now


> *More games coming soon!*
> 
> More games will be added to this bundle next Tuesday at 11:00 a.m. Pacific!


----------



## VinsCool (May 27, 2015)

Will wait for next tuesday 

All cool looking games, will get all of them


----------



## loco365 (May 27, 2015)

I'll definitely wait for Tuesday. This Humble Bundle is getting to be rather interesting.


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 27, 2015)

Hells Malice said:


> Big ol bag of Meh.
> 
> Very generous of Nintendo to pimp out some indie games instead of their own.


Ha, like Nintendo will ever put their first party titles out for anything less than full retail price. They don't even like doing sales or price cuts. I guess having a failed project makes you greedy when it comes to the one thing still generating profit.


----------



## DjoeN (May 27, 2015)

:/ i hate region locks :/

I was going to buy it,



> "This bundle cannot be redeemed on a console from your region. Are you sure you want to proceed?"


 
Well i guess we have to wait!


----------



## nihlathak (May 27, 2015)

I was really surprised when I saw the latest Bundle. Would have been an instant buy if it wasn't for the region lock. I'm glad they hinted to other Bundles in the future, hopefully either region-free or at least bundled for other regions as well.


----------



## Elrinth (May 27, 2015)

sadly I've already played the titles (Guacamelee and Might Switch Force) which appealed to me in this bundle. no point in purchasing them again. not that the bundle is available for me anyways


----------



## Deleted User (May 27, 2015)

What a company..


----------



## nihlathak (May 27, 2015)

chrisercool said:


> What a company..


 
I love Humble Bundles, don't you?


----------



## Ashtonx (May 27, 2015)

It will fail, but not because it's a bad idea. It's because nintendo is dying.
Well i wouldn't buy for x360 and sony too since they ban modded console so no way i'll buy estore content. No such problems on pc. But no idea how it'd go on those.


----------



## Deleted User (May 27, 2015)

nihlathak said:


> I love Humble Bundles, don't you?


 
I was referring to Nintendo but then again I can't even see why Humble Bundle would allow this. This is a great company destroying their reputation in someway imo.


----------



## nihlathak (May 27, 2015)

chrisercool said:


> I was referring to Nintendo but then again I can't even see why Humble Bundle would allow this. This is a great company destroying their reputation in someway imo.


 
You should read the reply on the first page:


DiscostewSM said:


> Before anyone else brings up region lock and whatnot, Nintendo did try to make this a world-wide offer.
> 
> http://gonintendo.com/stories/234281-nintendo-tried-to-make-the-humble-nindie-bundle-a-global-deal


There will most likely be other Bundles where the fix this. Nintendo still enforces region locks, that's nothing new.


----------



## zoogie (May 27, 2015)

A08K VYDH 092H PF0Q mighty switch force 3ds

only while supplies last! 
(all gobbled up!l)


----------



## Nollog (May 27, 2015)

Ashtonx said:


> It will fail, but not because it's a bad idea. It's because nintendo is dying.


AW man  thanks, I'll cancel all my pre-orders.


----------



## Ashtonx (May 27, 2015)

Nollog said:


> AW man  thanks, I'll cancel all my pre-orders.


 
Im not talking about fanbois or people here who bought 3ds/wii for a reason. I'm talking about overall count and its games sales.
There's also fact the sales here are limited to north america and fact it's indie games.

The only thing they have going for them is that it's first console bundle.


----------



## Taleweaver (May 27, 2015)

Note: similar thread in the wiiu games section.


----------



## R0B0T0 (May 27, 2015)

Anyone know how long the download codes are good for?  I wont have access to my consoles for about a year.


----------



## Nollog (May 27, 2015)

R0B0T0 said:


> Anyone know how long the download codes are good for? I wont have access to my consoles for about a year.


usually forever.



Ashtonx said:


> Im not talking about fanbois or people here who bought 3ds/wii for a reason. I'm talking about overall count and its games sales.
> There's also fact the sales here are limited to north america and fact it's indie games.
> 
> The only thing they have going for them is that it's first console bundle.


What does that have to do with a company dying?
http://isnintendodeadyet.com just bookmark this until it happens like the rest of us.

It'll help you make your case for the company being dead or not.

It sounds like what you're talking about is the console wars, which would be ironic since you called other people fangirls.


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 27, 2015)

zoogie said:


> A08K VYDH 092H PF0Q mighty switch force 3ds
> 
> only while supplies last!
> (night owls represent lololol)


I went ahead and took it. Thanks.


----------



## Clydefrosch (May 27, 2015)

its too bad, moon and that mining robot game look interesting, but if the codes aren't redeemable in europe, there isn't even a point to beg random strangers for a leftover code


----------



## Ashtonx (May 27, 2015)

Nollog said:


> usually forever.
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with a company dying?
> ...


 
pc master race here. Just pointing out nintendo has been failing the console market in years. During wii era they ditched the core crowd for casuals and now casuals ditched them for kinect and iphone.
N is dying at least in video games market and it's clearly visible. But hey, keep lying to yourself and pretending everything is alright. Honestly I don't even care about n anymore. Just stating the fact.


----------



## Nollog (May 27, 2015)

Ashtonx said:


> pc master race here. Just pointing out nintendo has been failing the console market in years. During wii era they ditched the core crowd for casuals and now casuals ditched them for kinect and iphone.
> N is dying at least in video games market and it's clearly visible. But hey, keep lying to yourself and pretending everything is alright. Honestly I don't even care about n anymore. Just stating the fact.


 
So now they were dying when they were the biggest selling console in last gen too?

There's no middle ground with you, honey-buns.


----------



## grossaffe (May 27, 2015)

Can we not derail the thread with more nintendoomed crap?  Think Nintendo's dying?  Well whoopdie-freaking-doo!  This thread isn't about that, it's about the Humble Nindie Bundle.


----------



## Ashtonx (May 27, 2015)

kk nintendo is live kicking and ruling the console market whatever i don't really feel like arguing over a zombie.


----------



## Issac (May 27, 2015)

I'm annoyed. I was ready to throw money on this, but... nope.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 27, 2015)

The title's misleading it should be "The Latest Humble Bundle: For All the Nintendo Fans in US"



DiscostewSM said:


> Before anyone else brings up region lock and whatnot, Nintendo did try to make this a world-wide offer.
> 
> http://gonintendo.com/stories/234281-nintendo-tried-to-make-the-humble-nindie-bundle-a-global-deal


 
You know they could have made the Wii U region free like PS4 and Xbox One but they didn't. At least they're starting to realise that region locking is bs and want to change from that backwards mentality that Nintendo has.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 27, 2015)

Joe88 said:


> Thought this was the psn+ list for june for a second there


 
It couldn't be, almost all these games were already given on PS+ 

;O;


----------



## chartube12 (May 27, 2015)

who gives a shit about this "Nintendo" bundle. It is a bunch of C list games only people in a 3rd rate countries ever heard of.


----------



## blindseer (May 27, 2015)

chartube12 said:


> who gives a shit about this "Nintendo" bundle. It is a bunch of C list games only people in a 3rd rate countries ever heard of.


Mighty Switch Force is actually pretty fun, but I already own it, so yeah this bundle is pretty terrible.


----------



## DiscostewSM (May 27, 2015)

chartube12 said:


> who gives a shit about this "Nintendo" bundle. It is a bunch of C list games only people in a 3rd rate countries ever heard of.


 

Well, you seem to care about it, because you posted in a thread about it.



WiiCube_2013 said:


> You know they could have made the Wii U region free like PS4 and Xbox One but they didn't. At least they're starting to realise that region locking is bs and want to change from that backwards mentality that Nintendo has.


 

They launched the system 2 1/2 years ago. What's done is done, so they are doing what they can with what they set long ago. As it is, there's probably a lot more that's required of them to have their systems go region-free than simply changing a few bytes in the system, and I don't mean with just an update to the system, but regarding things like business affairs.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 27, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> Ha, like Nintendo will ever put their first party titles out for anything less than full retail price. They don't even like doing sales or price cuts. I guess having a failed project makes you greedy when it comes to the one thing still generating profit.


To be fair, I picked up Super Mario 3D Land for free during one of their offers. I immediately ttraded the code for a good game, but that's besides the point.


----------



## Ashtonx (May 27, 2015)

chartube12 said:


> who gives a shit about this "Nintendo" bundle. It is a bunch of C list games only people in a 3rd rate countries ever heard of.


 
let me guess, you're the kind that mostly plays cod or halo on 360 ?


----------



## vayanui8 (May 28, 2015)

I'm hoping this is a sign of humble bundle supporting more platforms. I'd love to see support for more platforms in the future


----------



## HtheB (May 28, 2015)

I've bought Woah Dave on the E-Shop before already, it's actually a very addictive game


----------



## Xzi (May 28, 2015)

chartube12 said:


> who gives a shit about this "Nintendo" bundle. It is a bunch of C list games only people in a 3rd rate countries ever heard of.


Stealth Inc 2, Steamworld Dig, OlliOlli, and Guacamelee are all pretty good indie games, but they're all also available on non-Nintendo platforms.  They've been very cheap on Steam for some time.  It also annoys me that some of the games are only available on the WiiU while some are only available on the 3DS...seems to me they could have at least put together a list of games available on both.  Most people probably only own one or the other, myself included.


----------



## nihlathak (May 28, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> To be fair, I picked up Super Mario 3D Land for free during one of their offers. I immediately ttraded the code for a good game, but that's besides the point.


 
Man, SM3DL is a really solid Mario game. If you like platformers at all you should have kept it, or buy it


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 28, 2015)

nihlathak said:


> Man, SM3DL is a really solid Mario game. If you like platformers at all you should have kept it, or buy it


Having played and beaten SM3DL, I can safely say it was boring, bland, and a waste of the little bit of cash I spent. It just felt so uninspired, like most Mario games anymore. Like Nintendo wanted to try, but didn't have the time, so instead what we got was a pseudo-3D Mario game almost devoid of challenge and length.


----------



## nihlathak (May 28, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> Having played and beaten SM3DL, I can safely say it was boring, bland, and a waste of the little bit of cash I spent. It just felt so uninspired, like most Mario games anymore. Like Nintendo wanted to try, but didn't have the time, so instead what we got was a pseudo-3D Mario game almost devoid of challenge and length.


 
Edit: Whoops, I kinda got confused with Land and World here, but the comment can go for both games anyway ^^

I get why you find it boring, the game is too easy. It sounds like you should have stopped playing sooner if you disliked it as much as you say. Have you unlocked all of the secret worlds?

I also found Super Mario 3D Land to be one of the better Mario titles from the recent past, which is kinda the same game but different.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 28, 2015)

nihlathak said:


> Man, SM3DL is a really solid Mario game. If you like platformers at all you should have kept it, or buy it


SM3DL once it's beaten to 100% there's nothing else to discover. Same problem with the HD version.


----------



## Plasmastar510 (May 28, 2015)

HtheB said:


> I've bought Woah Dave on the E-Shop before already, it's actually a very addictive game


 
I redeemed it from the bundle. No idea why it's so addictive. xD Also liking Mighty Switch Force.


----------



## TecXero (May 28, 2015)

I went ahead and bought it. Some of the games I already have, so I'll probably give the extra codes to a couple of friends who can barely afford games, due to being stuck at terrible jobs. Some great 3DS games here, though a couple of bad ones as well, or at least what I'd consider bad. There's also some great games on the Wii U here, but I already have them on PC and they're probably a lot better on PC anyway. Either way, just with some of the 3DS games on there, I'd say it's worth $10.

It's a shame it's US only. I hope this pushes Nintendo a bit more to go region free.


----------



## nihlathak (May 28, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> SM3DL once it's beaten to 100% there's nothing else to discover. Same problem with the HD version.


 
True, there is no replay value whatsoever. Personally I don't mind, but you've got a point.


----------



## Pluupy (May 29, 2015)

WHOA AWESOME! I hope they do more of these in the future! I would love to see some Nintendo console humble bundles!


----------



## KingVamp (May 29, 2015)

Do you guys think that they are only going do indies in the future?


----------



## yoyoyo69 (May 29, 2015)

Xzi said:


> We might see more of this from Nintendo, trying to cash in on the 3DS and WiiU before they're left in the technological dust of other consoles/handhelds, but I don't see Microsoft or Sony jumping at the chance to sell their games for pennies on the dollar.  Consider that Nintendo's consoles are the only ones which actually make the manufacturer money...the PS4 and XBOne are sold at a loss and Sony/MS expect to make that up with game sales.  Also, Sony is just starting to gain traction with some of the PS4's launch titles, and Microsoft is well...Microsoft.  Even their terrible/old games like Fable 3 don't see very generous sales.
> 
> If you want good deals on games like this all the time, the only choice is PC.



PS4 and XBOne aren't sold at a loss. They tried shovelling that lie last gen, but they admit they're making a profit this gen, a very healthy profit, why do you think Sony still exist?

After all, they're only selling bottom range/budget pc components bought in bulk.


----------



## TecXero (May 29, 2015)

KingVamp said:


> Do you guys think that they are only going do only indies in the future?


 
For Nintendo consoles/handhelds? Maybe. I could see some other third-party titles being thrown into the mix, but not Nintendo's own titles, at least ones from that generation. Nintendo is generally moderately stubborn about their pricepoint and I think they'd have a collective stroke if someone bought a current generation game for less than $30 new.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 29, 2015)

nihlathak said:


> Man, SM3DL is a really solid Mario game. If you like platformers at all you should have kept it, or buy it


Call me when they make a proper open world Mario game and maybe I'll bite - IMO there hasn't been a good one since Sunshine.


----------



## eggsample (May 29, 2015)

Free ONE code for Guacamelee! Super Turbo Championship Edition Wii U.
PM me if you want one 
The code flew to Guru member.


----------



## TecXero (May 29, 2015)

nihlathak said:


> Man, SM3DL is a really solid Mario game. If you like platformers at all you should have kept it, or buy it


 
I don't know, the Mario platformers have become rather bland to me. It seems like after Sunshine, they kind of regressed and haven't really done anything that risky or interesting. Galaxy was okay, but it seemed like a step backwards after Sunshine. Sunshine had Fludd which made platforming in third person tolerable, though the camera was out for blood. Luckily, with how the Indie scene has blown up, there's no shortage of interesting platformers. I just can't say Mario has been interesting recently beyond dicking around with friends. Then again, I've always prefered the Wario Land games, so maybe I'm a bit backwards.


----------



## Troopage (May 31, 2015)

Since I already own them, I have extra keys for SteamWorld Dig on 3DS, Moon Chronicles Episode 1 on 3DS, and Guacamelee! Super Turbo Championship Edition on Wii U. Shoot me a PM and make me an offer *or something*. 
All three codes have been taken.


----------



## Troopage (Jun 1, 2015)

Moon Chronicles Episode 1 is taken.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 2, 2015)

yoyoyo69 said:


> PS4 and XBOne aren't sold at a loss. They tried shovelling that lie last gen, but they admit they're making a profit this gen, a very healthy profit, why do you think Sony still exist?
> 
> After all, they're only selling bottom range/budget pc components bought in bulk.


Ah, fair enough.  I figured they'd keep up the trend, but I also didn't think any processor running at 1.8GHz could be all that expensive, even if it does have eight cores.


----------



## Troopage (Jun 3, 2015)

Alright, well since nobody is PMing me and I have no use whatsoever for them, here are the codes:
Guacamelee! Super Turbo Championship Edition Wii U - A08MWWC62TAD75F5
SteamWorld Dig 3DS - A08LN9062Q5XBXQX
The other two game codes have been taken.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 3, 2015)

Troopage said:


> Alright, well since nobody is PMing me and I have no use whatsoever for them, here are the codes:
> Guacamelee! Super Turbo Championship Edition Wii U - A08MWWC62TAD75F5
> SteamWorld Dig 3DS - A08LN9062Q5XBXQX


Just right after I bought my buundle 
Not going to use your codes, don't worry


----------



## Troopage (Jun 3, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Just right after I bought my buundle
> Not going to use your codes, don't worry


Haha, sorry. You could have just asked if you wanted them. I would have given them to anyone that asked nicely; I just didn't want to just hand them out and have someone undeserving or a scalper take them.


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 3, 2015)

Troopage said:


> Haha, sorry. You could have just asked if you wanted them. I would have given them to anyone that asked nicely; I just didn't want to just hand them out and have someone undeserving or a scalper take them.


Im probably undeserving but I took them both, no need to try to download them, or maybe im just saying this so nobody tries getting them before I get to use my systems in the morning.


----------



## Troopage (Jun 3, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> Im probably undeserving but I took them both, no need to try to download them, or maybe im just saying this so nobody tries getting them before I get to use my systems in the morning.


A thank you would have sufficed.


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 3, 2015)

sorry, forgot to say it, Thank you.


----------

